# Ben & Jerrys Ice Cream Half Price



## Smashbox (21 Apr 2009)

In Super Valu this week, Ben and Jerrys 500ml tubs are half price from €6.72 to €3.36






http://www.consortfrozenfoods.co.uk/Images/FrontPage/Ben&Jerrys-Jan06-2.jpg


----------



## nolo77 (30 Apr 2009)

It's half price in my local Centra too - I spotted it today, but I resisted the impulse to buy!


----------



## Celtwytch (1 May 2009)

Mmm Ben & Jerry's   Off to Supervalu during lunch, methinks.  Thanks, Smashbox!


----------



## Smashbox (1 May 2009)

Celty, that was last week! Unsure when it expired!


----------



## nolo77 (1 May 2009)

It was on offer at half-price in my local Centra yesterday  - so it's worth checking! As far as I know, the special offers change every Monday.


----------



## Smashbox (1 May 2009)

I mean its probably finished in Super Valu!


----------



## Lex Foutish (2 May 2009)

*Ben and Jerry* O' Connor. Two of the coolest hurlers ever to play for Cork! A bit like ice cream really!


----------



## Celtwytch (5 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Celty, that was last week! Unsure when it expired!


 
Darn it!  Never thought to check the date of your post - I just saw nolo's post on the 30th!


----------



## Smashbox (6 May 2009)

Offer still on! Tucked into some Phish Food last night


----------



## extopia (6 May 2009)

Sale over in my local Centra. They're selling off the remaining stock for 4.50 though.


----------



## Celtwytch (7 May 2009)

Mmm Phish Food - one of my faves!


----------



## Smashbox (7 May 2009)

Its €3.36 in Super Valu, no idea how long more though, I didnt check the label!


----------



## Celtwytch (8 May 2009)

Freezer is now stocked with 2 tubs of Ben & Jerry's  Oddly, I paid €3.36 for one, and €4.50 for the other in Supervalu. The sign on the fridge said that there was 33% off, reducing the price to €4.50, but one of them must still have been on the system at half-price. The 33% off price is valid until the weekend, if memory serves.


----------

